# CFB Edmonton Vehicle Fire



## old medic (20 Jun 2012)

CFB Edmonton vehicle catches fire on highway
By Michael Gregory

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Edmonton+vehicle+catches+fire+highway/6813478/story.html


> EDMONTON - Investigators are trying to determine the cause of a CFB Edmonton vehicle fire on a highway north of the city Wednesday morning.
> 
> The accident happened around 11 a.m. on Highway 28 near the intersection of Highway 37, six kilometres from the base, said Morinville RCMP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike (21 Jun 2012)

Why is everything an armoured vehicle?   :

From the LFWA web site:



> Military Vehicle Fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440002256/143000440002280/index-Eng.html


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jun 2012)

Fibreglass is armour now? Awesome, I really didn't think a LSVW would stand up to a stiff breeze before, but since its armoured....

Glad to hear the driver and co-driver are OK.  I hope they're not too rattled.


----------



## exabedtech (21 Jun 2012)

kinda warm out for the infamous fuel fired heater... they still have those things?  They were always causing fires.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jun 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> kinda warm out for the infamous fuel fired heater... they still have those things?  They were always causing fires.



Theres a new one with less flames. Works well.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jun 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Why is everything an armoured vehicle?   :
> 
> From the LFWA web site:
> 
> http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440002256/143000440002280/index-Eng.html



What sell news papers?
POS Truck catches fire Or,
Armored truck with explosives on board burns?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Jun 2012)

Ah the famous LSVW stikes again. I remember when one went up. Up she went. No one was hurt. We lost a gor tex glove in the deal, thou. RIP Glove.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> kinda warm out for the infamous fuel fired heater... they still have those things?  They were always causing fires.



Jumping to conclusions?

I remember having to pull the batteries out of all LSVW that were parked indoors for long periods of time, such as Christmas Lve period.  I also wonder if someone may have been driving with a Park Brake on or perhaps a locked brake drum?  Perhaps someone was smoking in the cab and rags caught fire?  Who knows what the cause was, as that is under investigation.  We will find out some year when it is published in the Safety Digest.


----------



## cupper (21 Jun 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Why is everything an armoured vehicle?   :
> 
> From the LFWA web site:
> 
> http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440002256/143000440002280/index-Eng.html



Maybe they were confusing the truck and the trailer. Obviously the trailer survived because of it's heavy armour.

And are we going to have to have EOD techs change the explosive tires now?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jun 2012)

I heard that a turbo line let go....


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Jun 2012)

Hmph.  What would you know...


----------



## medicineman (21 Jun 2012)

I just seem to remember them being POS trucks...FULL STOP.  This just reinforces that IMO.

MM


----------



## JRBond (21 Jun 2012)

I was driving one from Greenwood to Aldershot last summer... It  overheated and blew coolant all over my truck and the one behind me. When recovery showed up to drag me the rest of the way turned out the alternator fell off and was just hanging there by the belts. Needless to say I have to agree: POS trucks.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jun 2012)

JRBond said:
			
		

> I was driving one from Greenwood to Aldershot last summer... It  overheated and blew coolant all over my truck and the one behind me. When recovery showed up to drag me the rest of the way turned out the alternator fell off and was just hanging there by the belts. Needless to say I have to agree: POS trucks.



And of course you did a proper first parade, including checking security of all under hood components, right?


----------



## JRBond (21 Jun 2012)

Fluids were good and belts were right when I left haha


----------



## cupper (21 Jun 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And of course you did a proper first parade, including checking security of all under hood components, right?



Not to pile on, but maybe you overlooked a few warning signs while driving as well. Funny noises from under the hood, loss of electrical power, fluctuating guages.


----------



## JRBond (21 Jun 2012)

Not saying I didn't miss something, but it did seem to come on pretty quick.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Jun 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I heard that a turbo line let go....



On the plus side, better to have the external oil line fail and it roast itself safely on the side of the road, than have the turbo's internal bearing oil seals go and the little Fiat diesel suddenly upgrades itself from 115hp to 200+ hp as it swallows hot engine oil (read: more fuel) through the intake, suddenly creating an "overpowered" (compared to status quo) runaway vehicle.  :nod:


Regards
G2G


----------



## medicineman (21 Jun 2012)

Give me my old Chev 5/4 ton amb any day of the week...

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jun 2012)

On the plus side...............

..............it's one less piece of useless crap we have to contend with.


----------



## Wookilar (22 Jun 2012)

Given that it's an LS, it could be any number of ignition sources.

The turbo line has happened before, as have a few different electrical sources under the hood (and elsewhere). I've been looking at these fires since they first started going up (which was the first winter lol). Terribly designed truck for what we use it for and even more terribly constructed.

Good to know the driver and co-sleeper driver got out ok. They can go up pretty quick, that fiberglass burns very hot.


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> On the plus side...............
> 
> ..............it's one less piece of useless crap we have to contend with.



Indeed...now if only that trucks remaining bretheren would take the hint and spontaneously combust (without human injury save embarrassment of course)  >.

MM


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2012)

JRBond said:
			
		

> Not saying I didn't miss something, but it did seem to come on pretty quick.



Lots of people must miss lots of stuff with these POS trucks then ... we had 2 X LS' catch fire on our last Ex. Word from the ET??, "No surprise; they are LSVWs."

Hmmmmm ... must be the drivers and not the vehicles then ---

Can't possibly be caused by the most brilliant (un)tactical vehicles that lowest bids have ever bought us thanks to our regionalized/play favourites federal procurement policies ... so the only other common denominator is "driver DI error".  :


----------



## Wookilar (25 Jun 2012)

Vern's sarcasm is bang on lol

A good example of how crappily put together these things are:

There is a metal static strap that grounds out the starter. It was almost 18 inches long. A mod crew came through and changed it to a strap about 14 inches long after it was discovered that said strap was shorting out on bolts _and causing fires_.

Problem solved? No. The new strap is still about 5 inches too freakin long and far too flexible (IMHO). Fires are still happening due to the same fault, but some genius said that this would solve that particular ignition source, so it's fixed as far as _they_ are concerned.

Don't even get me started on the multiple problems with the fuel fired coolant heater. Nice idea, extremely bad execution.

And don't forget the spring loaded spare tire arm. I still remember when it tried to take Brendan's head off in Calgary. That was ugly.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Jun 2012)

I had a Cpl badly break her leg with that particular spare tire arm.  Nasty bit of business....


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> And don't forget the spring loaded spare tire arm. I still remember when it tried to take Brendan's head off in Calgary. That was ugly.



Was in the dental chair when a dude in Calgary came in with a shattered jaw from trying a tire change...wonder if it was the same guy.

MM


----------



## Wookilar (25 Jun 2012)

Nope, this one was real ugly. Involved skull and eye sockets.

I seem to remember there were ... 7 or 8 injuries that year alone due to the faulty locking mechanism on that arm.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Jun 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Nope, this one was real ugly. Involved skull and eye sockets.
> 
> I seem to remember there were ... 7 or 8 injuries that year alone due to the faulty locking mechanism on that arm.


I can't recall ever having to use one but I am sure I'll give it a wide berth if I ever have to.


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I can't recall ever having to use one but I am sure I'll give it a wide berth if I ever have to.



When I did my conversion course in 2005, we were told to ensure the tire change was a 2 person operation to ensure the arm stayed down, even if it was allegedly locked in place, to "prevent decapitation".

MM


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Nope, this one was real ugly. Involved skull and eye sockets.
> 
> I seem to remember there were ... 7 or 8 injuries that year alone due to the faulty locking mechanism on that arm.



At least one of those others' was Gagetown's; same nasty injury type too. Very lucky guy. Sigh.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Nov 2012)

Had a fuel line let go and sprayed Deisle on to the hot exahaust manifold while traveling on the highway to Wainwright, from the "Holy **** " moment to the whole truck melted and burnt 15 mins. It was amazing how much kit was in that truck when I saw the write off list latter.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 Nov 2012)

On SBII last year,  driving from the Parry Sound area to Meaford, myself and driver in ML way back in the convoy look at each other, 'smell that?' 'Someones burning something'...

Stop 20mins later, LSVW amb 2 vehicles in front had blown a hole, somehow, in the top of the block and was pissing out oil all over the engine compartment. The MRT with us just laughed and said he didn't know how it wasn't on fire already. 

+1 POS vote.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Nov 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Give me my old Chev 5/4 ton amb any day of the week...
> 
> MM


Better yet the old Dodge M37 3/4 ton truck. Drive them over hill and dale, through mud and snow and nothing would stop them. During winter-ex in Wainwright mistakenly re-fueled mine with a couple of jerry-cans of diesel rather then gas - still kept running; lots of smoke out of the exhaust mind you.


----------

